

RIA and java script - salboaie

As an entrepreneur, I believe that RIA could reduce the money payed for hosting compared with normal web applications (where the presentation is generated on server).
I find ActionScript a good solution but the flow these days is with Html 5 and JavaScript even if it is not clear for me if that is what some big companies want or the customers (and the entrepreneurs) really need.
Is JavaScript good enough for RIA?  What Java Script frameworks would you use for real RIA?
======
salboaie
Copy paste from another question :D For my shame . Thank clyfe:

Coding the whole app in JS in the browser and using the server only for
proxying data and validation/filtering. See: SproutCore, Cappuccino,
Backbone.js, JavaScript.MVC Avi Bryant's "Django is obsolete, but so is
everything else"
[http://python.mirocommunity.org/video/1186/djangocon-2009-dj...](http://python.mirocommunity.org/video/1186/djangocon-2009-dj..).
Yehud Katz's <http://yehudakatz.com/2010/09/14/heres-to-the-next-3-years/>
reply

------
salboaie
Looks that I have bad karma ) I read HN daily,but I never contributed with
comments or questions,... mmm :)

